# Neue Portage Feature? (hellgrüne Kennzeichnung)

## aZZe

Hallo zusammen!

Seid der neuen Portage Version sind einige Pakete hellgrün hervorgehoben. Weiß einer was das zu bedeuten hat? Ich habe erst gedacht für diese Pakete gibts am Ende der Installation eine Zusammenfassung aber das scheint nicht auf alle Pakete zuzutreffen. 

Gruß aZZe

----------

## a.forlorn

Die hellgrünen stehen in der world Datei. Die normalen Pakete sind Abhängigkeiten.

----------

## aZZe

Ok Danke

----------

## UTgamer

Von mir auch ein Danke.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Die hellgrünen stehen in der world Datei. Die normalen Pakete sind Abhängigkeiten.

 

Vielen Dank a.forlorn.

Und woher weiss man das?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## hoschi

Ich habe mich auch schon gewundert. Aber Portage fasst ja jetzt auch wichtige Meldungen am Ende nochmal zusammen - nach wie viel tausend Jahren Diskussion ueber die zwingende Notwendigkeit dieses Features wurde das jetzt realisiert?

Na ja, hauptsache es geht endlich  :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterjack

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Und woher weiss man das?

 

Logisches Denken  :Smile:  Mir ist es einfach aufgefallen und dass diese in der World-Datei zu finden sind war der logische Schritt.

----------

## a.forlorn

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *a.forlorn wrote:*   Die hellgrünen stehen in der world Datei. Die normalen Pakete sind Abhängigkeiten. 
> 
> Vielen Dank a.forlorn.
> 
> Und woher weiss man das?
> ...

 

Durch Testen. Ist mir beim letzten portage update aufgefallen. emerge -pu world und emerge -puDN hatten deutlich bei mir diese Farbunterschiede hervorgehoben, kurzen Nachprüfen und war sehr logisch. Seit fast 3 Wochen hat sich da nichts geändert, also ist meine These wohl bestätigt.  :Wink: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Das war, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dieser bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/142473

[edit]Tippfehler korrigiert[/edit]

----------

## Thargor

Wo wir grad bei neuen Features sind:

Es gibbt jetzt slots im worldfile, d.h. man kann sachen wie z.B.

```
sys-devel/gcc:4.1
```

 ins worldfile schreiben und so verhindern dass einem depclean nicht direkt benötigte slots wegschießt.

----------

## think4urs11

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Und woher weiss man das?

 

Wenn man nur lange genug sucht stößt man früher oder später auf /etc/portage/color.map und die passende manpage man color.map

An sich gehört sich sowas ins Changelog geschrieben (und zwar in das das ich mir mit dem Paketmanager ansehen _kann_ _bevor_ ich die Applikation installiere/upgrade!) aber in dem Bereich ist Gentoo ja eher mau bestückt bzw. gelegentlich nahezu nutzlos.

Oder was bringts ins CL zu schreiben 'stable for bug bla' - ist dem Anwender wurscht, der möchte gerne wissen welche Fehler behoben wurden, welche Funktionen neu sind, etc.

Stattdessen lese ich da dann ein 'version bump' - ach nee, echt? Hätt ich nicht erwartet wo ich doch v1 installiert hab und er mir v2 installieren will...

Aber dazu muß ich dann als Anwender auf die HP der Applikation gehen und dort kramen - wäre doch eine tolle Sache wenn ich genau das via --chaangelog angezeigt bekommen würde ... *schon ewig sehr seltsam find*

Ein paar Ausnahmen gibt es ja aber zum größeren Teil ist das Changelog in Portage schlicht crap aus Anwendersicht.

----------

## a.forlorn

Aus dem Grund vermisse ich ja packages.gentoo.org. Naja, das ist aber ein anderes Thema.  :Sad: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Aus dem Grund vermisse ich ja packages.gentoo.org. Naja, das ist aber ein anderes Thema. 

 

Richtig, und dieses Thema hat mit der Problematik in diesem Thread irgendwie nichts gemeinsam.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Aber dazu muß ich dann als Anwender auf die HP der Applikation gehen und dort kramen - wäre doch eine tolle Sache wenn ich genau das via --chaangelog angezeigt bekommen würde ... *schon ewig sehr seltsam find*
> 
> Ein paar Ausnahmen gibt es ja aber zum größeren Teil ist das Changelog in Portage schlicht crap aus Anwendersicht.

 

Betrachte Gentoos ChangeLogs als "Paketierungs-ChangeLogs", die beschreiben was mit dem Paket in der Distribution "passiert" ist. Die "Upstream-ChangeLogs" (also das für Anwender interessante!?) sind i.d.R. (so vorhanden) nach /usr/share/doc/$PN installiert und somit schnell lesbar. Haarig wird es, wenn Gentoo zugleich Upstream ist. Hier kommt dann häufiger die gleiche Problematik ins Spiel, die man auch findet, wenn Upstream keine/schlechte/unzulängliche Dokumentation/ChangeLogs erstellt ...

----------

## think4urs11

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Die "Upstream-ChangeLogs" (also das für Anwender interessante!?) sind i.d.R. (so vorhanden) nach /usr/share/doc/$PN installiert und somit schnell lesbar.

 Aber erst _nach_ der Installation und dadurch hat man als Anwender sozusagen einen Bruch in der 'Logikkette Upgrade'. Um z.B. zu wissen welche neuen Features die ich evtl. benötige/interessant finde und in Version 'x' neu aufgenommen wurden muß ich als Anwender vor oder während des Upgradeprozesses auf der HP der Anwendung nach dem Changelog suchen.

Der Prozeß derzeit ist etwa

a) emerge --sync

b) emerge --uNDp

c) 'Updateliste les', 'ahh neuer gimp, was kann denn der'

d) emerge -s media-gfc/gimp

e) ah da ist die HP (diese Info ist in Portage leider gelegentlich auch falsch)

f) Browser aufruf, URL reinkopier

g) CL suchen, lesen (das benötigt oft viel Zeit da teils nicht leicht zu finden)

h) feststellen das die neue Version nur bei Kaninchen rote Augen entfernen kann, bei menschlichen Bunnies aber nicht

i) feststellen 'ok, brauch ich nicht'

j) if list != EOF goto c

k) gewünschte Updates installier

Viel besser wäre doch ein Prozeß ala

a) emerge --sync

b) emerge --uNDp

c) 'Updateliste les', 'ahh neuer gimp, was kann denn der'

d) emerge -s --changelog media-gfc/gimp

e) upstream-CL les

f) feststellen 'ok, brauch ich nicht'

g) if list != EOF goto c

i) gewünschte Updates installier

b-e könnte man sogar noch zu zusammenziehen (da müßte man dann z.B. via ncurses-menu das Paket auswählen können dessen CL man lesen möchte, aber zur Not tuts auch eine Liste über alle CL's), dann wäre man bei

a) emerge --sync

b) emerge --uNDp --changelog-overview

c) mich interessierende (oder alle) upstream-CLs les

d) feststellen 'ok, brauch ich (nicht)'

e) Updates installier

Da die Informationen in Portage nicht angeboten werden nützt derzeit auch kein Paketmanager wie Portato/Kuroo und wie sie alle heißen um das upgraden etwas 'smoother' zu machen.

----------

## TheSmallOne

Kann es sein, dass seit neuestem die world Datei alphabetisch sortiert wird?

Zumindest ist sie das bei mir und ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich das selbst getan hätte und früher sah sie eigentlich immer recht konfus aus.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Ja, auch das ist seit portage-2.1.3_rc6 neu.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Viel besser wäre doch ein Prozeß ala
> 
> a) emerge --sync
> 
> b) emerge --uNDp
> ...

 

Eine Teil-Implementierung dieser Kette stellt denke ich das GLEP 42 dar, wenn auch derzeit noch völlig unzureichend und unvollständig umgesetzt. Aber das mag für "wichtige" Dinge deinem Vorschlag nahe kommen.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Da die Informationen in Portage nicht angeboten werden nützt derzeit auch kein Paketmanager wie Portato/Kuroo und wie sie alle heißen um das upgraden etwas 'smoother' zu machen.

 

Mglw. liesse sich das durch hinzufügen einer ChangeLog-Uri, analog zur HOMEPAGE "erschlagen" ... Upstream-ChangeLogs nochmal in Gentoos "Metadaten" vollständig bereitzustellen empfände ich als Overkill ... nettes Thema, wär vielleicht was für die -project-Mailingliste  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Da die Informationen in Portage nicht angeboten werden nützt derzeit auch kein Paketmanager wie Portato/Kuroo und wie sie alle heißen um das upgraden etwas 'smoother' zu machen. 
> 
> Mglw. liesse sich das durch hinzufügen einer ChangeLog-Uri, analog zur HOMEPAGE "erschlagen" ... Upstream-ChangeLogs nochmal in Gentoos "Metadaten" vollständig bereitzustellen empfände ich als Overkill ... nettes Thema, wär vielleicht was für die -project-Mailingliste 

 

Und genau da muß ich a.forlorn recht geben, den dafür habe ich diese Seite auch immer genutzt, einfacher gings bisher kaum.  :Wink:   *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *a.forlorn wrote:*   Aus dem Grund vermisse ich ja packages.gentoo.org. Naja, das ist aber ein anderes Thema.  
> 
> Richtig, und dieses Thema hat mit der Problematik in diesem Thread irgendwie nichts gemeinsam.

 

----------

